# My Rubik's 4x4.. old or new version?



## zxmn (Oct 11, 2008)

Alright.. I've browsed around and I got to know there are 2 types of Rubik's Revenge.. the old one and the new one. Read about the pros and cons of both of them.. but didn't really know how to differentiate whether my 4x4 is the old one or the new one.

I got the cube 2 years back if not mistaken, and its logo is the same as in this pic








unlike the new logo as in this pic







So apart from that, are there any other ways to differentiate my cube?
Which version is my cube based on the information above?

Thanks.



_Rubik's Revenge (pre-retooling)
Pros: Turns smoothly, cuts corners well, sides fairly balanced, reacts well to lube.
Cons: Needs to be broken in to have the 'pros', pieces may break easily, broken-in cubes are very loose.
Where to buy: http://www.ebay.com

Rubik's Revenge (retooled)
Pros: Turns smoothly, cuts corners reasonably well, very little breaking in time, sides fairly balanced, reacts well to lube.
Cons: Quality varies from cube to cube.
Where to buy: www.rubiks.com www.toysrus.com, www.amazon.com_


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 11, 2008)

If you look at the core, the screws will either be near the surface of the core (old type), or sunk down about 0.5cm. (new type)


----------



## zxmn (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

I suppose you're talking about this, right?





If so, mine is the new type then..


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 11, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> If you look at the core, the screws will either be near the surface of the core (old type), or sunk down about 0.5cm. (new type)



What the hell? My Rubik's 4x4's core doesn't even have any screws at all. And yes, I'm sure it's Rubik's. Which type is it then?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 11, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the core, the screws will either be near the surface of the core (old type), or sunk down about 0.5cm. (new type)
> ...




Actually, i think it does. You have to dismantle the whole cube and you will notice that only two of the triangle thingies have screws.
It was the same with mine.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 11, 2008)

every rubik's 4x4 should have screws in the core

old core 
new core


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm, I don't recall seeing screws, but from the pics, it has to be the new core.


----------

